# Potato Salad, Best I've Made



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2012)

I was hungry for potato salad yesterday, and so made some for dinner.  Being just a few days before payday, some items were unavailable to me, and I wasn't going to spend the little cash I have left on things I don't have, especially when I have a freezer full of food!  So, I took one, very large russet, and three small ones, peeled them, and boiled until tender.  While they were boiling, I finely chopped fresh onion, and 2 stalks of celery.  Oh, and four eggs were cooking in the shell, with the spuds.

In a large bowl, I placed the celery and onion, and stirred in 2 tbs. mayonnaise, and 1 of Miracle Whip salad dressing, and set the bowl aside.

Next, while the spuds are still boiling, I fried 8 slices of bacon that had been cut into quarters.  I cooked the bacon until it just started to develop a soft, crispiness.  I removed the bacon from the pan, shut of the heat, and drained on paper towels.  When the spuds were done, I doused them in ice cold water (from my tap) three times, filling the pan each time.  I then let them sit for five minutes in the cold water.  Meanwhile, I peeled and sliced the eggs into 8 pieces each, and added them to the salad bowl.  I cut each bacon piece in half again, and added that to the bowl.  Finally, the potato chunks were strained and added to the bowl.  Everything was lightly tossed until all was coated.  

Usually, prepared yellow mustard, and sweet pickle relish are added to this dish, with no bacon.  This was better.

Just another take on an old, but great standby dinner.  Amazing what you can think up when you don't have all of the normal ingredients for something.  I mean, this was almost a no-brainer recipe.  A 7 year old could create it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds very good, thanks Chief!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

I too get a hankering for potato salad in the middle of winiter. Right now if I were to make one, I have no bacon, no relish. So to put some flavor I would have to use, along with some of your ingredients, a little of the pickle juice I haven't dank yet, some mixed Italian seasoning, and anything else I could find. I am presently low on mayo, so I would add some Hidden Vally Salad Dressing with Bacon and save the mayo for some other need. It amazing what you can make when you get a hankering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've made potato salad with left over mashed potatoes, that is really good and fast!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've made potato salad with left over mashed potatoes, that is really good and fast!


 
I used to have a friend that when you were going to serve mashed potatoes, you had to save some aside for him. He always mashed his with mayo. I used to think he was a little weird, until I tasted them for myself. Delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds good Chief.  You were nearly there with the German potato salad I love. The bacon drippings with vinegar make the dressing, and no need for mayo.
I like it both hot and room temperature.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers Chief


----------

